# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΙΨΔ/OCD (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή)

## xristinaxrkd

Καλησπέρα , είμαι νέος μέλος, στο forum Υποστήριξης, του e-psychology . Τα τελευταία χρόνια με ταλαιπωρεί το "θέμα" του ψυχαναγκασμού . Πριν λίγες μέρες, έγινα μέλος στην σελίδα, αλλά , μάλλον όχι και στο forum, κατάλαβα σήμερα. Έστειλα ένα μήνυμα στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας με τη ελπίδα , της απάντησης. Καμία απάντηση , όμως. Θα το αναφέρω λοιπόν εδώ. Θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος είτε από την εμπειρία του με την διαταραχή, είτε από γνώσεις που έχει αποκτήσει,σχετικά με τον ψυχαναγκασμό. Αν εγώ ως ασθενής ,μια μέρα, θα ξυπνήσω και θα είμαι πλήρως καλά, ή αν τελικά η ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή , είναι μία διαταραχή που μαθαίνεις να διαχειρίζεσαι, αλλά σε συντροφεύει πάντα. Παρακαλώ, αν γίνεται οι απαντήσεις σας, να είναι σαφείς, διαφορετικά , μπερδεύομαι. Ευχαριστώ , προκαταβολικά.

----------


## kerasi

Παιζουν ρολο πολλοι παραγοντες. Για πες λιγα παραπανω περι τινος προκειται, τι σκεψεις σε απασχολουν? Ειναι ας πουμε σκεψεις με την καθαριοτητα, ελεγχεις αν εκλεισες τις συσκευες στο σπιτι, κοιτας πως θα βαδισεις στα πλακακια στο πεζοδρομιο, τι ακριβως?

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Ευχαριστώ , για την απάντηση. Ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή έχω από την ηλικία των 13ων . Διαγνώστηκε επίσημα στα 21 μου, μετά από μία κρίση πανικού. Εκ τότε παρακολουθούμαι από ειδικούς και παίρνω και την απαιτούμενη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Η διάγνωσή από τον γιατρό μου είναι η εξής: Ψυχαναγκαστική καταναγκαστική Διαταραχή , κατάθλιψη (βαριάς μορφής) και κάποια ψυχωσική διαταραχή. Ο πυρήνας, του ψυχαναγκασμού μου είναι "σκληρός". Δουλεύω πολύ με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά έχω πολλά "εμπρός-πίσω" . Από πράξεις που ανέφερες, έχω ένα σωρό. Τόσο σκέψεις (αν γίνει αυτό, αν θέλω να πετύχω κάτι θα πρέπει να κάτω αυτό , πολλές δυσιδαιμονίες και προκαταλήψεις . Σε ότι αφορά τα τελετουργικά μου, πλακάκια ναι, μανία με καθαριότητα ναι, διακόπτες ναι, έλεγχος για τα πάντα πχ κουζίνα , θερμοσίφωνας , εξώπορτα ναι. Δεν πατάω υπονόμους. Κι ένα σωρό από φοβίες. Αυτά !

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Σας παρακαλώ , αν κάποιος από το forum γνωρίζει από την διαταραχή , ας μου απαντήσει σε αυτό που ρώτησα .. Αναρωτιέμαι όπως λέω και παραπάνω αν ο ασθενής με OCD , μπορεί να ξυπνήσει μια μέρα και να σταματήσει πια να έχει την διαταραχή , ή αν τελικά ναι μαθαίνεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι , αλλά ζεις με αυτό . Ήδη είμαι ψυχαναγκαστική εδώ και 10 χρόνια.Τα τελευταία , τρία, μόλις το έμαθα . Ευχαριστώ. Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν θελεις μπορεις να με προσεξεις ε ενταξει μου εχει συμβει κ εμενα κατι παρομιο αλλα δε νομιζω να κανει καλο να ψαχνεις ασθενειες γιατι αυθυποβαλεσαι.
αν θελεις ασε τις διαταραχες κ μιλα μας για τη σχεση που εχεις με τους γυρω σου.

----------


## 66psy

πιστευω πως οι ψυχολογικες διαταραχες δεν ξεπερνιουνται ποτε εντελως.. δεν ειναι γριπη.. ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο και οι σκεψεις δυσκολα εξαφανιζονται!
οταν αποδεχτηκα το προβλημα και λεω αυτη ειμαι (αγχωδεις) και θα μαθω να ζω ετσι και κυριως να το παλευω καθημερινα τοτε ειδα μοναχα βελτιωση..
πιστευω πως με σωστη δουλεια μπορουμε να φθασουμε σε πολυ ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο και να απολαμβανουμε τις χαρες της ζωης.. απλως θα εχουμε και μια πλευρα του εαυτου μας (την αγχωδη, την καταθλιπτικη, την καταναγκαστικη κλπ) που θα μας συντροφευει και εμεις με ολα τα εφοδια που εχουμε λαβει απο ψυχοθεραπεια, γνωσεις ψυχολογιας και προπαντως εσωτερικη ανασκοπηση θα την κατευναζουμε! αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου! εξαλλου καθε ζωη εχει και τις δυσκολιες της!

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Η αλήθεια είναι πώς τον πρώτο καιρό , που επίσημα μου εξήγησαν από τί ταλαιπωρούμαι , άρχισα να ψάχνω αίτια , τρόπους αντιμετώπισης ,βιβλία κι άλλα πολλά ! Με λίγα λόγια πανικός. Αυτό το να δέχομαι σιγά-σιγά την διαταραχή του ψυχαναγκασμού , κυρίως είναι αποτέλεσμα,της δουλειάς που κάνω τα τελευταία χρόνια με την ψυχολόγο μου. Τώρα σε ότι αφορά τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Είμαι καλά και γεμάτη ,με την οικογένεια μου τις φίλες μου και το αγόρι μου. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί , είναι που γνωρίζουν και βιώνουν δίπλα μου και τα "παράξενα" των διαταραχών μου. Μανία νευρώσεις κι άλλα παρόμοια. Στους "πιο κει" ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντός μου, εκδηλώνομαι , άκομψα και πολλές φορές με αγένεια, πράγμα που δεν ελέγχω, την στιγμή που το κάνω. Λέω την αλήθεια μου , την τεκμηριώνω και από κει κι έπειτα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν προσβάλω τον άλλον παρα μόνο αν μου το επισημάνει κάποιος που με ξέρει και ξέρει κι από τι ταλαιπωρούμαι.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Μου άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος που περιέγραψες , μόλις τα άτομα που πάσχουν από ψυχολογικές διαταραχές.Με λίγα λόγια όμως για να καταλάβω, θέλεις να μου πεις ότι, o OCD , είναι μια διαταραχή που όπως κι άλλες , δεν θεραπεύεται πλήρως, δεν επανέρχομαι ως ασθενής στην κατάσταση ενός "φυσιολογικού" ατόμου, απλά μαθαίνω και το διαχειρίζομαι εφόρου ζωής? Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Τον πρώτο καιρό που μου διαγνώστηκαν όλα τα παραπάνω , έψαχνα παντού , για αίτια , θεραπείες βιβλία. Τα πάντα. Το γεγονός , ότι στο σήμερα έχω χαλαρώσει το οφείλω στην δουλειά που κάνει μαζί μου η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά μου. Έχουμε πολλή καλή χημεία. Απλά θέλω να ξέρω , με ένα "ναι" ή "όχι" αν μπορώ να το αποβάλλω πλήρως από πάνω μου μια μέρα , ή αν απλά θα είμαι μαζί με τον OCD μου, το υπόλοιπό της ζωής ,μαθαίνοντας να το διαχειρίζομαι, στα χρόνια.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Καταλαβαίνω ότι γίνομαι κουραστική αλλά αλήθεια έχω ανάγκη από κάποιες απαντήσεις σχετικές με την διαταραχή μου, επιπλέον δεν ξέρω και πως λειτουργούν τα μέλη στο forum , ώστε να προσαρμοστώ. Πείτε κάτι που να μην με κάνει να νιώθω τόσο άβολα ρε παιδιά !! Κάποιος? #πιο εμμονική πεθαίνεις το ξέρω, αλλά....ΑΛΛΑ

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...λησπερα φιλη μου,σου στελνω ενα πολυ κατατοπιστικο αρθρο,ναι κ εγω πασχω απο ιδψ απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου περιλαμβανει ψυχαναγκαστικες σκεψεις κ κινησεις κ οφειλεται σε συσωρευμενο στρες,προβαινουμε σε αυτες τις κινησεις κ τις σκεψεις για να ηρεμησουμε προσωρινα απο το στρες αυτο το οποιο ομως επανερχεται μετα,ετσι κ επηρεαζει πολυ την καθημερινοτητα μας θελουμε ειδικο,παντως οι σκεψεις που κανουμε ειναι για εκτονωση του στρες μας δεν ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Καλησπέρα xristinaxrkd, η ΙΔΨ μπορεί να διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, και έχει διαβαθμίσεις και διαφορετικούς τύπους, φαντάζομαι ότι καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ το ότι να σου πει κάποιος ένα ναι ή όχι για τη δική σου περίπτωση δεν στέκει, κανείς δεν ξυπνάει και του φεύγουν όλα έτσι και αλλιώς. Ηρέμησε λοιπόν, από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι μπορεί να είναι και χρόνια, αλλά μαθαίνεις να την αντιμετωπίζεις. Συνέχισε τη δουλειά που κάνεις με τη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια σου, αφού λες ότι έχετε καλή χημεία, να έχεις επιμονή και θέληση να δουλεύεις πάνω στο πρόβλημα και καλύτερα άφησε το άγχος του "θεραπεύτηκα πλήρως" μακριά σου.
Επίσης θα σου σύστηνα αν δεν το κάνεις, να βάλεις άσκηση και πολύ περπάτημα στη ζωή σου και να προσέχεις τη διατροφή σου, πολλά φρούτα, λαχανικά βοηθάνε, ολικής αλέσεως αλεύρι κλπ, γενικά ισορροπημένη διατροφή χωρίς πολύ ζάχαρη.
Στο φόρουμ της ΙΔΨ μπορείς να διαβάσεις διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα και απόψεις, εμπειρίες, αν και επαναλαμβάνω, το κάθε άτομο είναι διαφορετικό και η ίδια η πάθηση διαφέρει στον καθένα. Η ενημέρωση για το θέμα κάνει καλό, αλλά ως ένα σημείο, μην ασχολείσαι συνέχεια με αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να σε κουράσει ή να σε μπερδεύει. Να προσπαθείς να περνάς δημιουργικά τη μέρα σου.
Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## ioannis2

xristinaxrkd, η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια σε έχει μάθει τη μέθοδο της εσωτερικής παρατήρησης? Αν θες έχω κάποιες παλιές αναρτήσεις γι αυτη, στην ενότητα ΙΨΔ του φορουμ. Μεθοδολογικό εργαλείο ειναι με το οποίο μαθαινεις να αναγνωριζεις τις σκεψεις ως τετοιες (δλδ ως ΙΨΔ) και να τις απωθείς, στα πλαίσια της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου ψυχολογίας. Κάποιος που εχει θεληση να την εφαρμόσει θα δει αποτελεσματα. 
Η ΙΨΔ δρα αποτρεπτικά στις αλλαγες που το άτομο θα επιθυμούσε να εφαρμόσει στη ζωη του. Το άτομο ειναι ιδιαιτερα αναλυτικό για καθε τι που σκεφτεται να κανει, με εμφαση πάντα στην αρνητική πλευρά την οποια παραφουσκώνει. Η σχολαστικότητα η οποια αφορα συνηθειες της καθημερινότητας ειναι το αλλο σκέλος της ΙΨΔ. Πιστευω ότι η καταθλιψη είναι αποτελεσμα της ΙΨΔ, ήτοι το άτομο βιωνει πόνο/μελαγχολία γι αυτα που έχασε ή δεν έκανε λόγω της αποτρεπτικής δύναμης της ΙΨΔ.
Κατα τα λοιπα, η δικη μου εμπειρια συμφωνει μαζι σου ότι, ΙΨΔ, φοβοι και καταθλιψη πάνε πακετο. Η δουλεια όπως σωστα είπες (και τα χομπι) βοηθα πολύ στο να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα της ΙΨΔ αφού κρατα το άτομο αφοσιωμένο μακριά από την ΙΨΔ.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> xristinaxrkd, η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια σε έχει μάθει τη μέθοδο της εσωτερικής παρατήρησης? Αν θες έχω κάποιες παλιές αναρτήσεις γι αυτη, στην ενότητα ΙΨΔ του φορουμ. Μεθοδολογικό εργαλείο ειναι με το οποίο μαθαινεις να αναγνωριζεις τις σκεψεις ως τετοιες (δλδ ως ΙΨΔ) και να τις απωθείς, στα πλαίσια της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου ψυχολογίας. Κάποιος που εχει θεληση να την εφαρμόσει θα δει αποτελεσματα. 
> Η ΙΨΔ δρα αποτρεπτικά στις αλλαγες που το άτομο θα επιθυμούσε να εφαρμόσει στη ζωη του. Το άτομο ειναι ιδιαιτερα αναλυτικό για καθε τι που σκεφτεται να κανει, με εμφαση πάντα στην αρνητική πλευρά την οποια παραφουσκώνει. Η σχολαστικότητα η οποια αφορα συνηθειες της καθημερινότητας ειναι το αλλο σκέλος της ΙΨΔ. Πιστευω ότι η καταθλιψη είναι αποτελεσμα της ΙΨΔ, ήτοι το άτομο βιωνει πόνο/μελαγχολία γι αυτα που έχασε ή δεν έκανε λόγω της αποτρεπτικής δύναμης της ΙΨΔ.
> Κατα τα λοιπα, η δικη μου εμπειρια συμφωνει μαζι σου ότι, ΙΨΔ, φοβοι και καταθλιψη πάνε πακετο. Η δουλεια όπως σωστα είπες (και τα χομπι) βοηθα πολύ στο να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα της ΙΨΔ αφού κρατα το άτομο αφοσιωμένο μακριά από την ΙΨΔ.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, για την απάντηση. Όχι , η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου, δεν μου έμαθε την "μέθοδο της εσωτερικής παρατήρησης". Η μέθοδος ψυχοθεραπείας που κάνουμε είναι αυτή της γνωστικής- συμπεριφορικής ψυχοθεραπείας, η οποία έχει αποτελέσματα. Με τον ψυχίατρο μου, εστιάζουμε περισσότερο, πέραν της αγωγής και σε τρόπους ψυχανάλυσης. Θα ήθελα πολύ, να μου στείλετε το link της παλιότερης ανάρτησης σας, οπού αναφέρεται η μέθοδος, της εσωτερικής παρατήρησης. Πρώτη φορά την ακούω η αλήθεια. Σε ότι αφορά τα παραπάνω , σχετικά με τον ψυχαναγκασμό μου , έχω επισημάνει και παραπάνω πώς έχω 10 χρόνια , τώρα , διαγνώστηκε στα 21 μου και ο πυρήνας του είναι τέτοιος που χαρακτηρίζεται από τους ειδικούς της υγείας μου ως "σκληρός" και δύσκολος ακόμη , να μπορέσω ακόμη να τον διαχειριστώ. Ναι, ο ψυχαναγκασμός είναι ο πυλώνας που ανοίγει την πόρτα της κατάθλιψης , όπου έχω τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια. Τέλος, σχετικά με την δουλεία , είμαι ακόμη φοιτήτρια κι εστιάζω στο διάβασμα της σχολής μου, με τρόπο-δυστυχώς- ψυχαναγκαστικό. Μέσα όμως από όλα αυτά , ανακάλυψα πλευρές του εαυτού μου, που δεν ήξερα. Πηγαίνω χορό, μεταποιώ πράγματα , δημιουργώ "μικρές καλλιτεχνίες" και τέλος γράφω πολύ. Αυτά!

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Καλησπέρα xristinaxrkd, η ΙΔΨ μπορεί να διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, και έχει διαβαθμίσεις και διαφορετικούς τύπους, φαντάζομαι ότι καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ το ότι να σου πει κάποιος ένα ναι ή όχι για τη δική σου περίπτωση δεν στέκει, κανείς δεν ξυπνάει και του φεύγουν όλα έτσι και αλλιώς. Ηρέμησε λοιπόν, από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι μπορεί να είναι και χρόνια, αλλά μαθαίνεις να την αντιμετωπίζεις. Συνέχισε τη δουλειά που κάνεις με τη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια σου, αφού λες ότι έχετε καλή χημεία, να έχεις επιμονή και θέληση να δουλεύεις πάνω στο πρόβλημα και καλύτερα άφησε το άγχος του "θεραπεύτηκα πλήρως" μακριά σου.
> Επίσης θα σου σύστηνα αν δεν το κάνεις, να βάλεις άσκηση και πολύ περπάτημα στη ζωή σου και να προσέχεις τη διατροφή σου, πολλά φρούτα, λαχανικά βοηθάνε, ολικής αλέσεως αλεύρι κλπ, γενικά ισορροπημένη διατροφή χωρίς πολύ ζάχαρη.
> Στο φόρουμ της ΙΔΨ μπορείς να διαβάσεις διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα και απόψεις, εμπειρίες, αν και επαναλαμβάνω, το κάθε άτομο είναι διαφορετικό και η ίδια η πάθηση διαφέρει στον καθένα. Η ενημέρωση για το θέμα κάνει καλό, αλλά ως ένα σημείο, μην ασχολείσαι συνέχεια με αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να σε κουράσει ή να σε μπερδεύει. Να προσπαθείς να περνάς δημιουργικά τη μέρα σου.
> Καλή δύναμη!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή σου. Το άγχος και η αγωνία "αν θα γίνω μια μέρα πλήρως καλά" μου γεννήθηκε μέσα στις γιορτές. Δεν ξέρω πώς και ποιο μπορεί να ήταν το ερέθισμα. Η υπομονή κι επιμονή μου άλλοτε είναι δίπλα μου άλλοτε εξαφανίζονται. Το να διαβάζω πολλά στο forum κυρίως με βοηθάει αλλά στην φάση , που βρίσκομαι τώρα μπερδεύομαι πολύ. Πηγαίνω χορό και κάνω και γυμναστική. Η διατροφή μου, πάλι δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου σταθερή. Υπάρχουν μέρες που μπορεί και να μην φάω , επειδή το ξέχασα(!!!). Δεν έχω πάντα , την αίσθηση της πείνας..

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Μόλις διαβάσω το link που μου πρότεινες, θα σου πω περισσότερα. Μέχρι τότε , ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε :)

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος!ομοιοπαθουσα ειμαι με την ιδψ το αρθρο ειναι πολυ καλο,σου κανει καλο να σκεφτεσαι οτι ολες οι παραλογες σκεψεις που ειναι στο μυαλο σου λογω ιδψ δεν ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα οντως σε ταλαιπωρουν ομως δεν ειναι ρεαλιστικες

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Καλησπερα σου μελος!ομοιοπαθουσα ειμαι με την ιδψ το αρθρο ειναι πολυ καλο,σου κανει καλο να σκεφτεσαι οτι ολες οι παραλογες σκεψεις που ειναι στο μυαλο σου λογω ιδψ δεν ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα οντως σε ταλαιπωρουν ομως δεν ειναι ρεαλιστικες


Νιώθω , ώρες-ώρες απόλυτα κουρασμένη, όχι τόσο με τα τελετουργικά(διακόπτες, πλακάκια κι άλλα..) όσο με τις σκέψεις μου, που σταματημό δεν έχουν. Πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποια ακριβώς ήταν η αιτία , που μου ενεργοποίησε την διαταραχή. Ίσως , ένιωθα καλύτερα. Μου διαγνώστηκε στα 21 , αλλά μάθαμε -οι ειδικοί που με παρακολουθούν- ότι, το έχω από τα 13 μου. Εσύ , αν επιτρέπεται, είσαι χρόνια με την διαταραχή, κι επίσης μια εικόνα της καθημερινότητάς σου αν μπορούσες να μου δώσει; Αν νιώθεις, άνετα όμως να μου πεις. ευχαριστώ!

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,Μελετησε το αρθρο μου για να κατανοησεις ορισμενα πραγματα ναι η ιδψ επιφερει ειτε μανιωδεις σκεψεις ειτε τελετουργιες ειτε κ τα δυο,εσυ λογικα εχεις αποκλειστικα μανιωδεις σκεψεις,Η αιτια πιστευω σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι θεμα στρες ρωτησε κ ειδικο ετσι κ θελεις,Εγω ειμαι απο παντα ετσι με ιδψ κ μαλλον επειδεινωθηκα μετα απο ορισμενα ασκημα πραγματα που μου συνεβησαν,Νιωθω επισης μεγαλο στρες να καταφερουμε μαζι με το αγορι μου να κανουμε την οικογενεια μας κ να ορθοποδησουμε οικονομικα δηλαδη στρεσαρομαι για το μελλον μας κ αυτο ειναι σιγουρα παραγοντας,Καθημερινα κανω αρκετες μανιωδεις σκεψεις επισης κανω μπανιο καθε πρωι αλλιως νιωθω λερωμενη κ τοποθετω ολα τα αντικειμενα σε συγκεκριμενες θεσεις κ δεν θελω να μου τα κουναει κανεις επισης δεν θελω να βλεπω απλυτα πιατα κ ασιδερωτα ρουχα κ σπευδω να τα τακτοποιησω ολα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα ολα αυτα ομως παλι καλα καταφερνω να κανω τα πραγματα που θελω κ πρεπει ορισμενοι ανθρωποι με ιδψ ειναι αρκετα δεισλειτουργικοι κ λογω τελετουργιων δεν προλαβαινουν να κανουν τις δουλειες τους

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Καλησπερα σου μελος,Μελετησε το αρθρο μου για να κατανοησεις ορισμενα πραγματα ναι η ιδψ επιφερει ειτε μανιωδεις σκεψεις ειτε τελετουργιες ειτε κ τα δυο,εσυ λογικα εχεις αποκλειστικα μανιωδεις σκεψεις,Η αιτια πιστευω σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι θεμα στρες ρωτησε κ ειδικο ετσι κ θελεις,Εγω ειμαι απο παντα ετσι με ιδψ κ μαλλον επειδεινωθηκα μετα απο ορισμενα ασκημα πραγματα που μου συνεβησαν,Νιωθω επισης μεγαλο στρες να καταφερουμε μαζι με το αγορι μου να κανουμε την οικογενεια μας κ να ορθοποδησουμε οικονομικα δηλαδη στρεσαρομαι για το μελλον μας κ αυτο ειναι σιγουρα παραγοντας,Καθημερινα κανω αρκετες μανιωδεις σκεψεις επισης κανω μπανιο καθε πρωι αλλιως νιωθω λερωμενη κ τοποθετω ολα τα αντικειμενα σε συγκεκριμενες θεσεις κ δεν θελω να μου τα κουναει κανεις επισης δεν θελω να βλεπω απλυτα πιατα κ ασιδερωτα ρουχα κ σπευδω να τα τακτοποιησω ολα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα ολα αυτα ομως παλι καλα καταφερνω να κανω τα πραγματα που θελω κ πρεπει ορισμενοι ανθρωποι με ιδψ ειναι αρκετα δεισλειτουργικοι κ λογω τελετουργιων δεν προλαβαινουν να κανουν τις δουλειες τους


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου . Εγώ παρακολουθούμε από ειδικούς και ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά και ψυχίατρο. Την διαταραχή όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, έχω από τα 13 μου. Στην εφηβεία ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό. Αρχικά το θεωρούσα , φυσιολογικό και "τέλειο", ώσπου το ίδιο άρχισε να πνίγει ! Ταλαιπωρούμαι κι από σκέψεις (σενάρια υπερβολικά) αλλά κι από τελετουργίες (μέτρημα , καθαριότητα , τοποθέτηση πραγμάτων σε συγκεκριμένη θέση κι άλλα πολλά) που είναι καθημερινότητα για εμένα, χρόνια τώρα! Εσύ έχεις ανακαλύψει, την αιτία. ? Δεν θέλω να μου την πεις, απλά αν την βρήκες ... Εγώ όχι ακόμη , μόνο την ηλικία που ξεκίνησε η διαταραχή, μου προσδιόρισαν οι ειδικοί.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου . Εγώ παρακολουθούμε από ειδικούς και ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά και ψυχίατρο. Την διαταραχή όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, έχω από τα 13 μου. Στην εφηβεία ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό. Αρχικά το θεωρούσα , φυσιολογικό και "τέλειο", ώσπου το ίδιο άρχισε να πνίγει ! Ταλαιπωρούμαι κι από σκέψεις (σενάρια υπερβολικά) αλλά κι από τελετουργίες (μέτρημα , καθαριότητα , τοποθέτηση πραγμάτων σε συγκεκριμένη θέση κι άλλα πολλά) που είναι καθημερινότητα για εμένα, χρόνια τώρα! Εσύ έχεις ανακαλύψει, την αιτία. ? Δεν θέλω να μου την πεις, απλά αν την βρήκες ... Εγώ όχι ακόμη , μόνο την ηλικία που ξεκίνησε η διαταραχή, μου προσδιόρισαν οι ειδικοί.


Χριστινα , δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει μια αιτια. Μπορει να ειναι πολλα γεγονοτα που οδηγησαν στην εκδηλωση της ιψδ ή και κανενα. 
Δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να ψαχνεις για μια συγκεκριμενη αιτια.

----------


## μυσπ

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου . Εγώ παρακολουθούμε από ειδικούς και ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά και ψυχίατρο. Την διαταραχή όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, έχω από τα 13 μου. Στην εφηβεία ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό. Αρχικά το θεωρούσα , φυσιολογικό και "τέλειο", ώσπου το ίδιο άρχισε να πνίγει ! Ταλαιπωρούμαι κι από σκέψεις (σενάρια υπερβολικά) αλλά κι από τελετουργίες (μέτρημα , καθαριότητα , τοποθέτηση πραγμάτων σε συγκεκριμένη θέση κι άλλα πολλά) που είναι καθημερινότητα για εμένα, χρόνια τώρα! Εσύ έχεις ανακαλύψει, την αιτία. ? Δεν θέλω να μου την πεις, απλά αν την βρήκες ... Εγώ όχι ακόμη , μόνο την ηλικία που ξεκίνησε η διαταραχή, μου προσδιόρισαν οι ειδικοί.


Καλησπερα σου μελος,εγω ειμαι απο παντα με ιδψ κ παντα η αιτια ειναι θεμα στρες για καθε περιπτωση,Μαλλον πως φοβαμαι αρρωστημενα το να ειμαι μονη μου απο μικρη εμπλεκα με ανειλικρινεις φιλιες κ το ενιωθα οτι δεν με εκτιμουν πραγματικα κ οι δικοι μου δεν κατανοουσαν επαρκως τι θελω στην ζωη μου κ επομενως κ με παρεα παλι ενιωθα απομονωμενη,Αυτο που θελω πραγματικα ειναι μαζι με το αγορι μου κανουμε οικογενεια ειναι το ονειρο μου κ νιωθω τρομερο στρες για αυτο το θεμα,Ναι κ εγω κανω κ μανιωδεις σκεψεις κ τελετουργιες για να κοπασω μεσα μου το στρες οτι μαζι με το αγορι μου θα ειμαστε οπως θελουμε μελλοντικα,Εσενα ποιο ειναι το μεγαλο στρες στην ζωη σου?Πρεπει να το εντοπισεις

----------


## Delmem080319a

Συμφωνώ με την betelgeuse, δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ την αιτία/αιτίες και τι ακριβώς σου το προκάλεσε, ενεργοποίησε, αρχικά την ΙΔΨ. Μη βασανίζεσαι άδικα. Ίσως σε βοηθήσει και αυτό το βιντεάκι 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUny7HLjwYo

'Οπως λέει και η μυσπ το στρες είναι βασικός παράγοντας, σε μας εκδηλώνεται έτσι. Γι' αυτό και κατατάσσεται άλλωστε στις διαταραχές άγχους η πάθηση αυτή. Σημασία έχει να το αποδεχτείς και να κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς για να το αντιμετωπίσεις.

----------


## ponderplan

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση,
μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιον επιβεβαιωμένα καλό ψυχίατρο που να έχει βοηθήσει ασθενείς, ας βρίσκετε οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να είναι γνώστης της ασθένειας της Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής και των κατάλληλων μεθόδων θεραπείας με φάρμακα και με Γνωστική (ή Γνωσιακή) Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία.
Έχω βρει από το ιντερνέτ και έχω μιλήσει με τον κο Χριστόφορο Νεστορή και τον κο Σπύρο Καλημέρη, μου φανηκαν καλοί, απλά θέλω γνώμες από άτομα που εχουν το ιδιο πρόβλημα και τους έχουν βοηθήσει γιατι κουραστηκα να γυρναω από γιατρο σε γιατρο.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
χρήστος

----------


## Bella

Έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με ιδψ κάποια βοήθεια.ειμαι καινούργιο μέλος

----------


## Bella

Είναι καινούργια μέλος .έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με ιδψ κάποια βοήθεια !

----------


## Bella

Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος και έχω πολλά χρόνια πρόβλημα .με ιδψ.το πρόβλημα μου έγκειται σε σεξουαλικές σκέψεις που με βασανίζουν 
Έχει κάποιος άλλος τέτοιες σκέψεις .ευχαριστώ

----------


## marouli66

ναι εγω........τι σκεψεις εχεις γενικα εκτος απο σεξουαλικου?

----------


## Bella

Επίσης ποιο μπροστά φοβομουνα μήπως καταλάθος κάνω κακό σε κάποιον χωρίς να το θέλω

----------


## Bella

> ναι εγω........τι σκεψεις εχεις γενικα εκτος απο σεξουαλικου?


φοβομουνα μήπως κάνω κακό σε κάποιον χωρίς να το θέλω.αν πιω πχ και σκοτώσω κάποιον ,αν τον στεναχωρήσω κτλ

----------


## Bella

> Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση,
> μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιον επιβεβαιωμένα καλό ψυχίατρο που να έχει βοηθήσει ασθενείς, ας βρίσκετε οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να είναι γνώστης της ασθένειας της Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής και των κατάλληλων μεθόδων θεραπείας με φάρμακα και με Γνωστική (ή Γνωσιακή) Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία.
> Έχω βρει από το ιντερνέτ και έχω μιλήσει με τον κο Χριστόφορο Νεστορή και τον κο Σπύρο Καλημέρη, μου φανηκαν καλοί, απλά θέλω γνώμες από άτομα που εχουν το ιδιο πρόβλημα και τους έχουν βοηθήσει γιατι κουραστηκα να γυρναω από γιατρο σε γιατρο.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> χρήστος


Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει αν βγάλεις κάποια άκρη ευχαριστω

----------


## Bella

Δεν ξέρω να παίρνεις την απάντηση γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ το φόρουμ ,πρώτη φορά βλέπεις

----------


## Bella

Σε σένα στέλνω τα ΜΜΜ δεν ξέρω πως να χειριστώ το φόρουμ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είναι καινούργια μέλος .έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με ιδψ κάποια βοήθεια !


Aν θες άνοιξε κάποιο θέμα να εκθέσεις τον προβληματισμό σου.

----------


## Bella

Αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορείς να με ενημερώσεις και μένα για γιατρούς .ευχαριδτω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορείς να με ενημερώσεις και μένα για γιατρούς .ευχαριδτω


Για γιατρούς δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω,συγγνώμη.

----------


## marouli66

δες τι μπορεις να κανεις με τα μηνυματα και μολις το λυσεις, στειλε μου να σου πω

----------


## jim7

...............

----------


## jim7

..............

----------


## jim7

,..,............

----------


## elis

Εγω εδω που ειμαι πηγα σε ενα παγκοσμιο συνεδριο και σε μια ομαδα

----------


## Bella

Καλησπέρα ,βρήκατε σοβαρούς γιατρούς για την ιδψ;αν ναι μπορείτε να μας ενημερώσετε να μην ταλαιπωρουμαστε από δω και από κει;

----------


## Bella

> Για γιατρούς δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω,συγγνώμη.


Δεν πειράζει.μηπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λίγο με τον χειρισμό του φόρουμ

----------


## marouli66

bella μην αγχωνεσαι ολα θα πανε καλα
γνωριζω για εναν παγκοσμιως αναγνωρισμενο γιατρο ο οποιος εχουμε την τυχη να ειναι ελληνας, λεγεται δημητρης κιμογλου...ελπιζω να σας λυπηθει η διαχειριση και να μην σβησει το μηνυμα μου γιατι βλεπω υποφερετε και ισως η θεραπεια σας να γινει με αυτον......
εχει θεραπευσει παρα πολυ κοσμο ιδιαιτερα με ψυχοσωματικα βαρια και βαρια καταθλιψη.......εγω οταν τον ειχα ρωτησει για την ιψδ που με ταλαιπωρουσε πολυ τοτε αλλα τωρα εχω βρει τροπο να την κουμανταρω, ειχε πει οτι θεραπευεται......
γενικα εχουν παει και πολλες διασημοτητες, και η νενα χρονοπουλου εχει παει το γιο τηςμε σοβαροτατο προβλημα, αλλα και γενικα λενε οτι αυτο που δεν κανουν χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας αυτος το κανει σε λιγες συνεδρίες......εγω δεν καταφερα να παω, μου ειναι δυσκολο γτ το γραφειο του ειναι στην Αριδαια και εχω και μωρο........οποτε αν μου δινοταν η ευκαιρια θα πηγαινα ακομη και τωρα που ειμαι καλα απο ιψδ τουλαχιστον.......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν πειράζει.μηπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λίγο με τον χειρισμό του φόρουμ


Αν μπορώ,ευχαρίστως.

----------


## E19081930

Λέγομαι Ελευθερία Χαλόφτη και είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική. Έχω γράψει ένα βιβλίο για τα αδέρφια μου όπως αποκαλώ τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς ανθρώπους. Μέσα από την εμπειρία μου με το θηρίο, όπως ονομάζω αυτή την ασθένεια μπορεί κανείς να βρει τρόπους να χειριστεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την αρρώστια και να ζήσει επιτέλους όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Εγώ τα κατάφερα. Κι αφού μπόρεσα και νίκησα το θηρίο και αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, μπορούν κι άλλοι. Το βιβλίο έχει τίτλο ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ, συγγραφέας ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΧΑΛΟΦΤΗ κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις ΠΝΟΗ , βρίσκεται στα PUBLIC και σε όλα τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία.

----------


## Nefeli28

Από αυτά που μου έχει πει η ψυχολόγος μου, η ιδψ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία) γίνεται διαχειρίσιμη σε ποσοστό 80%. 
Ίαση δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## joanna22

καταρχην συγχαρητήρια για την εκδοση του βιβλιου σας με σκοπο την βοηθεια. πιστευω οτι εξαρταται απο την προσωπικοτητα κιολας του καθενος κ το βαρος της ασθενειας την ηλικια εναρξης για να καταληξει καποιος στο αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα πληρους θεραπειας. 


> Λέγομαι Ελευθερία Χαλόφτη και είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική. Έχω γράψει ένα βιβλίο για τα αδέρφια μου όπως αποκαλώ τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς ανθρώπους. Μέσα από την εμπειρία μου με το θηρίο, όπως ονομάζω αυτή την ασθένεια μπορεί κανείς να βρει τρόπους να χειριστεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την αρρώστια και να ζήσει επιτέλους όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Εγώ τα κατάφερα. Κι αφού μπόρεσα και νίκησα το θηρίο και αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, μπορούν κι άλλοι. Το βιβλίο έχει τίτλο ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ, συγγραφέας ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΧΑΛΟΦΤΗ κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις ΠΝΟΗ , βρίσκεται στα PUBLIC και σε όλα τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία.

----------


## E19081930

Λέγομαι Ελευθερία Χαλόφτη και είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική. Έχω γράψει ένα βιβλίο για τα αδέρφια μου όπως αποκαλώ τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς ανθρώπους. Μέσα από την εμπειρία μου με το θηρίο, όπως ονομάζω αυτή την ασθένεια μπορεί κανείς να βρει τρόπους να χειριστεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την αρρώστια και να ζήσει επιτέλους όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Εγώ τα κατάφερα. Κι αφού μπόρεσα και νίκησα το θηρίο και αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, μπορούν κι άλλοι. Το βιβλίο έχει τίτλο ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ, συγγραφέας ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΧΑΛΟΦΤΗ κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις ΠΝΟΗ , βρίσκεται στα PUBLIC και σε όλα τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία.

----------


## joanna22

θα παω αυριο να το παρω ελευθςρια μου ελπιζω να βοηθηθω


> Λέγομαι Ελευθερία Χαλόφτη και είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική. Έχω γράψει ένα βιβλίο για τα αδέρφια μου όπως αποκαλώ τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς ανθρώπους. Μέσα από την εμπειρία μου με το θηρίο, όπως ονομάζω αυτή την ασθένεια μπορεί κανείς να βρει τρόπους να χειριστεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την αρρώστια και να ζήσει επιτέλους όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Εγώ τα κατάφερα. Κι αφού μπόρεσα και νίκησα το θηρίο και αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, μπορούν κι άλλοι. Το βιβλίο έχει τίτλο ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ, συγγραφέας ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΧΑΛΟΦΤΗ κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις ΠΝΟΗ , βρίσκεται στα PUBLIC και σε όλα τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία.

----------


## E19081930

> Είναι καινούργια μέλος .έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με ιδψ κάποια βοήθεια !


BELLA δεν εισαι μόνη .Είναι κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται.Σου προτεινω το βιβλιο μου https://www.politeianet.gr/books/978...utheria-293970 που το έγραψα για ολους εμας τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς

----------


## E19081930

> θα παω αυριο να το παρω ελευθςρια μου ελπιζω να βοηθηθω


joanna 22 το πήρες το βιβλίο ;σε βοηθησε;

----------

